

IE Users Threaten To Sue Over Being Called Dumb - peternorton
http://www.conceivablytech.com/8668/business/ie-users-threaten-to-sue-over-being-called-dumb

======
ColinWright
If the company actually gathered the data and then published it, I think IE
users threatening to sue is a dumb move. Note that I'm not calling them
stupid, I'm just saying that they'd be doing a stupid thing. Even clever
people occasionally do stupid things.

But if it's a hoax, and they have no data (flawed or otherwise) this could be
interesting.

Then again, maybe not.

See also:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2840626>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2840900>

